# Debris floating around in tank



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

This would be for anyone that has a saltwater tank as I dont think freshwater does this. I need a major cleaning of my tank like 2 weeks ago. I got debris that floats around the tank still. I turn my power heads off at nigt that way it will stay up top and get sucked out by the over flow box. But through out the day it just returns again. My water seems crystal clear except for this stuff. Does anyone have the same problem, I just want to know if its in possible to make the water were nothing is floating around.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

dident you say you just took out your cansiter filter?
i think you had a mag 350 but you said it was bad for your tank but i dont see how thats posible. Its only there for water polishing.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it is fish waste....but always good to ask.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

You might want to try using a fine net to skim the surface of the tank once or twice to collect the debris. Are you running a skimmer?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have the whole nine yards in my tank. I have 17 fish, UV sterilizer, protein skimmer( which I will be up grading begining of the year) all of this is contain in a 30 gal sump. I also have filter mess on the over flow box hose and the return pump. We just think its fish waste that stays suspend because its saltwater.


----------

